# Will Mk2 Jetta seats fit in a quantum?



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

It seems my 1986 Quantum wagon shares many of the same parts with the mk2 

I see the window regulators are the same. 
the gauge cluster seems the same... 



Can i put in recaro's from 90-92 GLI into the factory rails on the QSW ?


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

I think the seat rails are different, might need to swap them


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Gauge clusters are not the same. Different plugs on the back.


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

Seats will fit fine... I think I had to squeeze the rails in on the rear but I may be confusing it with my 4000Q.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah, just bend the rear slides of the seat and they will fit! 

I've got a mk2 cluster in my car, but only pre-facelift mk2 clusters will fit! 

And only in 4cil cars, unless you can find a mk2 with a 5banger?


----------

